# eclipse fehler: Doule - double geht nicht?



## Guest (17. Nov 2005)

hallo leute, 
ich bekomme in eclipse folgende fehlermeldung: "the operator - is undefined for the argument type(s) Double, double.
die codezeile dazu sieht etwa so aus: a = Double.valueOf(b) - c. dabei sind a und c double-werte und b ein String. 
in netbeans funktioniert es einwandfrei.
was ist der fehler? wie kann man's umgehen, besser machen?
danke euch.


----------



## Beni (17. Nov 2005)

"valueOf" gibt ein Objekt des Types "Double" zurück. Aber Objekte kann man nicht mit Primitiven wie "double" verrechnen.

In Java 1.5 wurde aber  "Autoboxing" eingeführt, d.h. der "Double" wird automatisch in einen "double" umgewandelt, und die Berechnung ausgeführt. Wenn man das benutzt, muss man sich immer klar sein, dass es einen versteckten Overhead gibt. Da werden einige Objekte zuviel erzeugt... die Performace kann man mit Autoboxing hervorragend in den Keller schicken.

Anstelle von "valueOf" verwendest du besser "parseDouble", da dies direkt einen "double" erzeugt.

ODER:

In Eclipse stellst du unter "Windows > Preferences > Java > Compiler > Java Compliance Level" alles auf 5.0 (bzw. 1.5.0), dann wird auch Autoboxing erlaubt.


----------



## Gast (17. Nov 2005)

vielen dank beni.


----------

